# 1600 Hydraulic Issues



## airpaintdan (Mar 3, 2016)

I recently purchased a Ford 1600 compact tractor and was told by the previous owner that the 3pt was slow to operate in the winter, but fine in the warmer months. I changed all of the hydraulic oils in the tractor and still have no lift. Upon further investigation I have found that there is only on point of fill for this little tractor, located on the left side under the seat, yet there appears to be a rubber plug to the left of the steering column. I have found no dipstick for the system. I removed the hydraulic screen and found it clean, but only having about an inch of fluid on the bottom. After using a makeshift depth stick, I found the there was just an inch of hydraulic fluid in the sump forward of the steering column where the screen was located. There is no visible access to fill this sump other than filling it through the filter/screen access. My question is, is this flush rubber plug a former fill/dipstick outlet and I need to drill/remove it and if so, what would be the recommended procedure to do such. I have also ordered a rebuilt hydraulic pump as I feel this may be part of the issue.........ANY IDEAS?

Dan


----------



## Fedup (Feb 25, 2014)

Item 23 looks to be a likely prospect. One is a drain plug, the other would be a level plug. Not sure where the filler opening would be, but it can't be that hard to find.


http://partstore.agriculture.newhol...mentNL/parts-search.html#epc::mr57922ar397428


----------



## Sunnyside (Mar 18, 2017)

Hello. Was trying to figure out how to post a new thread but couldn't figure it out so posting on this related thread. I have a ford 1600 with a front end loader. I've been experiencing weak hydraulics for a while and seems to be getting worse. I changed the fluid but there was no change. Is there a hydraulic filter on the 1600? Thanks.


----------



## harry16 (Dec 8, 2011)

Hi Sunnyside, welcome to the forum.

There is no hydraulic filter shown in parts diagrams for the Ford 1600, but there is a suction screen. See item #15 on attached parts diagram.


----------



## Sunnyside (Mar 18, 2017)

Thanks Harry16. I was able to figure it out and the suction screen was very clogged. Hydraulics are working much better.


----------

